# Enclosures



## snakegirlie (Aug 18, 2015)

So happy with how these turned out. Houses two bearded dragons and one blue tongue. 






And my snake rack houses one blonde spotted and a Stimson. Also two baby carpets in the click clacks up top. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ollies_Snakes (Aug 18, 2015)

The pink reptile room plate is awesome where did you pick that one up from?


----------



## snakegirlie (Aug 18, 2015)

Ollies_Snakes said:


> The pink reptile room plate is awesome where did you pick that one up from?



I got it made while I was at the Ekka  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MatE (Aug 18, 2015)

They look great animals will do well in them.


----------



## snakegirlie (Aug 23, 2015)

Photos of the occupants 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

